# A Hail Mary! T/S Parameters or other information on (old school) Soundstream SS 6.1 Reference 6.5" woofers?



## qObsession (10 mo ago)

Hi, all!
I realize this is a long shot, but might anyone have any information (complete T/S parameters ideal!) on these drivers (pictured). I bought these in 1996 (wow... been a while!). I've brought them out of storage and am putting them in a new install (considering making mid-bass enclosures). I've scoured the internet and NOTHING. I even contacted Soundstream and couldn't get an answer.

So... hoping that the stars align and there's an old-school car audio Soundstream aficionado who might have a clue!

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

As a last resort, perhaps you can borrow or buy a DATS: Home


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi there. Yes, probably. I'll look through my info tomorrow.


----------



## qObsession (10 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> As a last resort, perhaps you can borrow or buy a DATS: Home


Thanks, Guy... very much appreciated!!


----------



## qObsession (10 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> As a last resort, perhaps you can borrow or buy a DATS: Home


Yeah, that's a great product from Dayton, and I've considered it. I was trying to save a few bucks, particularly given that I'll probably only use it once! Thanks for the suggestion, Grinder!


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I have some old Soundstream information on my computer at work. I think it is mostly on the info for sub enclosures but, maybe it has those speakers.

Remind me tomorrow & I will look for you.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

I found the Older Soundstream binders but the speaker info only covers SS8 on up.









This is the only 6.1 info I have, from a product brochure- 









You could likely make some decent educated guesses by reviewing the Parameters of the larger drivers:


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Those were made by Vifa. I'm trying to find the Vifa model # but am coming up short at the moment.


----------



## qObsession (10 mo ago)

qObsession said:


> Yeah, that's a great product from Dayton, and I've considered it. I was trying to save a few bucks, particularly given that I'll probably only use it once! Thanks for the suggestion, Grinder!





KillerBox said:


> I have some old Soundstream information on my computer at work. I think it is mostly on the info for sub enclosures but, maybe it has those speakers.
> 
> Remind me tomorrow & I will look for you.


Yeah, Killer... if you wouldn't mind taking a look, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!!


----------



## qObsession (10 mo ago)

rmenergy said:


> Those were made by Vifa. I'm trying to find the Vifa model # but am coming up short at the moment.


Guy... holy cow! THANK YOU! Even without the 6.5" parameters, it was a stroll down memory lane seeing that 'Heavyweight Boxing' catalog. That took me back! I also have a pair of the SS-12R subwoofers. Back in the day, I had them in a 4th-order bandpass that absolutely pounded (and sounded beautiful). I want to resurrect them, too, but they require MEGA air space! 

Again... so cool of you to make this effort. Thanks, amigo!


----------



## qObsession (10 mo ago)

rmenergy said:


> Those were made by Vifa. I'm trying to find the Vifa model # but am coming up short at the moment.


Well, rmenergy... you've expanded my mind here. I had NO Idea they were made by Vifa (frankly, I've never even heard of Vifa). It's definitely a lead on this 'cold case.' If you happen across any other information, I would love to see it. Thanks a lot!


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

This is the only thing that I found so far with any information about the Soundstream SS 6.1 speakers.


----------



## qObsession (10 mo ago)

KillerBox said:


> This is the only thing that I found so far with any information about the Soundstream SS 6.1 speakers.


Hey, Killer... thanks so much for taking the time to put this information together. The specs on the vented enclosures is new to me! That 'Heavyweight Boxing' catalog is like a thick 'Loudspeaker 101' textbook!


----------



## awboat (Jun 18, 2007)

qObsession said:


> Guy... holy cow! THANK YOU! Even without the 6.5" parameters, it was a stroll down memory lane seeing that 'Heavyweight Boxing' catalog. That took me back! I also have a pair of the SS-12R subwoofers. Back in the day, I had them in a 4th-order bandpass that absolutely pounded (and sounded beautiful). I want to resurrect them, too, but they require MEGA air space!
> 
> Again... so cool of you to make this effort. Thanks, amigo!


I had a pair of them in my CRX. The sealed box took up the entire back area. Huge box but some of the best sounding subs I've ever heard. They seized up. I got a pair of Exacts later but they aren't the same.


----------



## qObsession (10 mo ago)

awboat said:


> I had a pair of them in my CRX. The sealed box took up the entire back area. Huge box but some of the best sounding subs I've ever heard. They seized up. I got a pair of Exacts later but they aren't the same.


Yeah, awboat... awesome woofers. They call them the 'velvet hammers,' and when you hear them, you know why! 

You're right, though, they need some serious air space. I actually had four of them, but two of them seized up like yours (I assume one of my bandpass enclosures was too restrictive, but who knows). 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mogwai (9 mo ago)

I remember Solen in Canada having a similar Vifa driver in their print catalog back in the day. I don't have their catalogs anymore, but it might not hurt to contact them and see if they have a pdf of one of their catalogs from that time period. That said, Soundstream would have likely specified the build parameters to Vifa and likely isn't a match to one of their regular production models. Best bet is to measure them.


----------

